# Replacement lag bolts for API Skyhooks!



## Flintlockr (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was able to pick up a bunch of tempered lag bolts for my Skyhooks! I got them from http://www.treestand.com








http://treestand.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AOTLB20


----------

